# Does somebody happen to know these buildings?



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

for all, what are the names for these these two buildings?


----------



## juiced (Aug 18, 2004)

I can give you the taxi driver names

The first one I don't know, but the second one is the 'defence roundabout white building'


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

The first one has a name with "Shaikh Rashid" *or* "Maktoom" on it.


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

you could ask one of the residents. ring the bell and ´hey what is the name of the building you are living in?´ 
thats it


----------



## SA BOY (Mar 29, 2003)

altind is right its sheihk Rashid building other white one is the one one is the LG and Toyota building on SZR


----------



## Michiel (Sep 11, 2002)

One of my photos:


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

SA BOY said:


> altind is right its sheihk Rashid building other white one is the one one is the LG and Toyota building on SZR


is it actually called LG and Toyota Building  ? lol.


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

i have added both to emporis
the smaller one as sheikh rashid building of course. i also have read the name somewhere months ago, but wanted to be sure

the other "toyota" building has been added as an unnamed tower hoping somebody will find it out

if there is no name, a house number would be fine, should be at the back of the building

some towers have house numbers at the rear of their car parks, others don't and the whole house numbering system is very confusing in dubai. has nothing in common with europe or elsewhere. :weird:

michiel - please upload your photo of sheikh rashid building to emporis!!!

i wanted to take a better one today, but i had to get into the car. i've been walking a few miles today and both my polo shirt and my jeans shorts were totally wet!!! 

it was definitely 42+ this afternoon! :drool:


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

Michiel said:


> One of my photos:



Michiel, just curious; Have you used "perspective correction" on the picture?


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

yeah it looks pretty good. i have problems sometimes with the perspective when taking a tower photo...
not easy to take good photos, i want to learn that actually.


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

The only way to avoid perspective effect, is to have a camera with big optical zoom, so you can take a picture from far away.

Many photoshop softwares have a perspective correction function but the results would not be always satisfactory, especially if you take picture of a wide building.


----------



## Michiel (Sep 11, 2002)

^
Yes, I did use Photoshop for that one. These wide buildings are often bad looking on photos.


----------

